# Best Seamless Padded Bra?!



## DallasGirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Has anyone found an amazing "seamless, padded, pushup bra?!"

It seems that all of mine either have lumps and bumps in them or they are rock hard.

I just bought the "very sexy converrtible bra" and it looks lumpy and bumpy....I just noticed it in the mirror at work...........and yes I know it is the right size.


----------



## redrocks (Aug 10, 2005)

I really like the maidenform and bali bras.

Plus they carry some that do not have underwire. I can't wear underwire because of a calcium deposit on one of my ribs. The underwire usually sits right on it and it hurts like hell.

I also do not put my bras in the dryer. I hang them up and that seems to make a difference as well.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

hmmm....have you tried the very sexy bra with the water/gel things? is that the one you were talking about? my best friend and i have both been wearing that one for three years now! i think it is pretty good - seamless...no stuffing. i don't know though....if you find something better let me know; my boyfriend always asks me why i only have one type of bra in a gazillion colors!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 17, 2005)

I watched an Oprah show once where they were doing "bra makeovers", and one of the gals had small boobs and always wore lumpy padded bras. They recommended that she wear these silicon or gel inserts inside a regular bra -- kind of like a breast implant that you wear on the outside, lol. I know they have them at Victoria's Secret (you may have to ask for them, a SA pulled them out of the back for me to experiment with since all of their long-line strapless bras were too big for me and I wanted one to wear with my wedding dress -- but I ended up giving up and had bra cups sown into the dress, lol), but otherwise I'm not sure where you can find them. But on the Oprah show, they looked much more natural than a padded bra, and you can stragetically place them toward the outside of your bra cups, to push your boobs together and give you more cleavage!






Otherwise I don't know what to suggest ... I'm only a 34A / 36A myself, but since I'm so slender I think my boobs are in proportion with the rest of my figure, and I'm happy with any underwire, molded cup bra that fits right! (Which is still hard to find, lol)


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

i have those things! i was going to put them in my bikini top but opted against it. they _are_ a bit big...especially for a bikini top with underwire.

did you ever see that movie with kate hudson, le divorce, where she pulls those things out of her bra and stuffs them in her purse while the french guy's head is turned? haha...i would always imagine some dreaded incident like that if i wore those everyday!

i am a 36B. i just always feel more comfortable wearing a padded bra.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 1, 2008)

ooo i have one of those....its from a brand called KAYSER can get them in target...i love my its seem free and half padded its fantatsic and sooooo comfy..only bad thing is cause of the material it cold on the skin at first lol...


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 1, 2008)

lol, kiddoes, this thread is from 2005.

Just keep an eye out and don't over-bump


----------



## Karren (Nov 1, 2008)

lol. A timeless problem?



.


----------

